# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Nhờ tư vấn dùm - "please shutdown and plug realtek pcie card to complete the installation" ???

## sondongho83

cài lại win xp xong , đến phần cài driver card mạng xong thì nhận thông báo " please shutdown and plug realtek pcie card to complete the installation " .thử reset máy lại rồi vào device manager => other devices thì thấy dấu hỏi vàng như hình bên dưới :







==> chưa nhận driver.sau đó có vào network connections nhưng ko thấy biểu tượng 2 máy tính đâu cả.nhờ pàkon tư vấn :

1/ làm sao để xuất hiện biểu tượng 2 máy tính kết nối ?

2/ tham khảo google thì có thể là do main hư nên ko nhận card mạng nữa ( on board ).thử cắm dây mạng vào cổng kết nối phía sau thùng máy thì đèn vẫn sáng,2 cổng usb kế bên vẫn xài được bình thường ( xem hình ).pàkon cho hỏi luôn cổng màu xanh phía sau dùng làm gì ?







3/ một vài cách khắc phục khác đã tham khảo :

- có thể main bị lỗi cần update bios sau đó cài lại driver lại.

- có thể chưa bật card mạng trong bios

- tắt nguồn , rút dây điện , tháo pin bios ra khoảng 15 phút.sau đó làm lại.


* nhờ pàkon hướng dẫn khắc phục theo cách nào dùm ?

main : foxconn 945gz7cm

chip : north bridge - intel lakeport-g i945gz
south bridge - intel 82801gb ich7


thanks all.

----------


## niemdamme23

bạn cài thiếu driver rồi.cụ thể là thiếu driver enthernet.bạn chỉ cần cài xong driver enthernet là ổn thôi.
thân!

----------


## trangvanthao

đã cài driver và sau khi cài xong thì hiện lên thông báo _" please shutdown and plug realtek pcie card to complete the installation "_ .nếu mình cài driver chưa đúng thì bạn có thể share cái driver đó dùm mình được không ?

thanks all

----------


## parkhill

nếu chưa main không nhận thì chỉ có ở card rời thôi .nhưng trên hình của bạn là bạn có 2 card mạng cơ mà .vậy sao không dùng card liền main .còn card rơi là loại 8319 family enther net nic là nó nhận mạng luôn .cho nên khả năng là hư card rời tuy nhiên còn trên device là card liên main chưa có driver của nó nên chưa được 
bạn cần cài driver đúng cho nó .bạn có thể cài temview5 vào máy .mính sẽ giúp bạn .mình nghĩ là mình có thể làm được .

hoặc bạn cho mình biết tên main và model mình sẽ gửi bạn driver chính hãng của nó .

----------


## thanhtruc02

bạn có thể liên lạc với tuânthiem để lấy driver hoặc lên google kiếm cũng đc..chỉ cần biêt tên main là ok thôi.
thân!

----------

